# What goes on in my shop #3



## vapremac (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

    Due to some some health issues I haven't posted in a while, all though I have checked in and lurked
from time to time. Been out of my shop (and work) for about three and a half months , had enough
inventory built up to see me through the down time. Got the "all clear" approval , its good to be back
at work!!!!!

   Enough of my complaining...........Thought I would share a project as it goes along , got a few of these
to build for customers.

   Had the material delivered today , first piece of the build is 4" dia. 4140 HR annealed

  Stay tuned !!!


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 15, 2014)

Curiosity it getting to me.

Subscribed.

Glad to hear you are feeling better and are able to get back into the shop.


----------



## vapremac (Sep 16, 2014)

Well , got a little bit done today along with all of the disruptions and the small rush job that came in. I usually keep the band saw
  running a few days ahead of the machines.......but for posting purposes and pictures I'll just break up the norm a little.

    Sawed the 4140 HR Ann. into 4" long pieces and spent some time at the lathe and mill................stay tuned !!!!!


----------



## vapremac (Sep 17, 2014)

Well , the bearings I ordered arrived this afternoon so went on ahead and installed them to get that step out the way.


----------



## Andre (Sep 17, 2014)

Hmm........


----------



## drs23 (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks really good...whatever it's going to be...)


----------



## dclevinger (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks like it is going to be a really nice engraver's vise. What is the weight going to be?


----------



## vapremac (Sep 18, 2014)

dclevinger said:


> Looks like it is going to be a really nice engraver's vise. What is the weight going to be?




  We have winner !!!!!! ............. Finished up the last important pieces this afternoon ,well a few minutes ago, I plan on
assembling them tommorow so I'll post up pics of the mystery project.

  Generally the weight on these are right around 12 pounds give or take an ounce or two.


----------



## vapremac (Sep 19, 2014)

This is the last piece to this puzzle, the collet. The one in the pic is my test collet as I keep extras of these on hand for
folks.


----------



## vapremac (Sep 19, 2014)

OK , here it is, engravers ball vise specifically for hobo nickel carvers. Hobo nickel ?? The men and women who carve
these coins are beyond talented in my opinion. They usually start with an Indian head/buffalo nickel and most of the
time engrave with the assistance of a scope.

  Once again their work is amazing . These carved coins are rather collectable and more often than not fetch top
dollar. Do a Google search for "hobo nickel" and look at some of the carvings they do (I've attached a few pics)
Look at the intricate details and remember this is done by hand and on a canvas the size of a nickel. If I'm not
mistaken one of these coins from a well known carver recently went for close to $15,000 at auction.

Enjoy..........


----------



## drs23 (Sep 19, 2014)

Excellent workmanship! Thank you for posting.

I knew/know nothing about Hobo Nickels either.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 21, 2014)

Absolutely amazing workmanship.  That is a work of art.


----------

